
Project Panama: Interconnecting JVM and Native Code - based2
http://openjdk.java.net/projects/panama/
======
vonnik
Anyone interested in this should look at JavaCPP, the bridge between Java and
C++.

[https://github.com/bytedeco/javacpp](https://github.com/bytedeco/javacpp)

Created and maintained by a Skymind engineer.

